# Apprentice looking for work



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

I bet Spot can't moon walk as well as I can.

There you have it I'd be better as apprentice.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Vladaar said:


> I bet Spot can't moon walk as well as I can.
> 
> There you have it I'd be better as apprentice.



But these dogs can--I think I showed this before on another thread.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

LoL my sweet dance moves replaced by robot.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nuff said...


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

The old bird Dog would immediately be messed the f*ck up on most job sites. I doubt company’s would wanna pay 50grand for robot to have a piece of strut fall a floor and Impale it only to have no witnesses


----------

